# O'Day 31



## SeaSky (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello folks,
I recently purchased my first sailboat - a 1984 Silver Anniversary O'Day 31. She's a beauty and I'm living aboard so we're getting to know one another well. I'm digging into the systems that need attention as they present themselves, and finding my footing on several steep learning curves.

The current priority is an overheating engine, and this is m ore than a little torturous because we've had some great wind here in Charleston this week. The Universal 18 began to overheat on my last go-out. There was, and still is, plenty of water coming out of the exhaust. Trying to be sequential in eliminating causes. In sequence I have: had the hull cleaned and checked (good report), pulled the raw water strainer (basket was clean), checked the water pump impeller (solid and clean) and pulled the thermostat (opens and closes in boiling water). Under load (tied to the dock) she's still running hot (shut her down at 200), but at idle she doesn't top 180. Today's project: pull and examine the heat exchanger, then consider my options. Some say clean it myself, other say take it to someone and have them do it. There are plenty of helpful and knowledgeable folks here at the marina, and everyone has an opinion (naturally!). No one has direct experience with an O'Day 31 , however.

I have lots of projects to get this sweetheart shining like a new penny, and lots of questions (a leak into the galley cabinets is another top priority, as is a leaky water tank on port), so any help/advice/pointers will be much appreciated. Headed into the engine compartment - hope to hear from you folks!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome to SailNet! 

I have your boats bigger, younger, sister - '87 O-35.

Hopefully, and likely, the H/X is the problem. Get a gun cleaning kit from WallyWorld and remove the zinc from the H/X. Run the brushes through the pipes in the H/X, flush it out, replace the zinc with a new one, cross your fingers, and you _should _be good to go.

The leak is probably originating at the deadlights, the genoa track, or the stanchion bases. Remove and re-bed (the stanchion bases are a real pain. you may have to cut the headliner to access the nuts on the bottom).

Pretty boat!


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome to the site! Yes sounds like the Heat EX. take it out have it "pickled" by a radiator shop.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I just read in your other thread that you are loosing a little coolant. This could be the H/X, or the exhaust manifold... Cleaning out the H/X alone, as I suggested above, will NOT solve this problem.


----------

